# Army Drill Sargent Room



## DreadKnight (Aug 10, 2011)

Has anyone tried or saw an Army/Marine Corps room? I am thinking at the begginnng of a Haunt with 2 or 3 oversized dudes in old style camoflage (BDU's) barking orders Gunny style generally intimidating people in a smallish room. Having been on the recieving end of this at basic I can tell you it would really start out a haunt right. After this room I think the scares would be so much more fun.


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Having them in the first room barking the haunt rules would be a great intro.


----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

That is a great idea Wildcat..."These ARE the rules! you must FOLLOW the Rules....."


----------



## dommyboy (Oct 15, 2011)

Do you think like vietnam era style clothing, tattered, wounded, or just flat out modern?


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

Only problem with this is that the military has gotten so much "kinder and gentler" that it's not scary or intimidating anymore. When I went through basic in the early 90's they could still slap the taste out of your mouth, and you got to call home one every 2-3 weeks. Now they let kids have their cell phones, and it's become a class room environment more than a preparation for war.


----------



## MurrayTX (Nov 4, 2011)

I like the idea, having experienced 1992 army basic and later law enforcement "motivations". But I don't see too many actors able to keep up that level of yelling for too long. You need to train your chords to handle that, and even drill sergeants seem to trade off yelling duties to allow the other to recover.

However, your script will be easy and entertaining, as there are many online resources.  
http://forum.snipershide.com/bear-pit/73838-funny-drill-sgt-insults.html


----------



## DreadKnightswife (Oct 16, 2011)

DreadKnight has been in the militray 21 years so he knows well the changes the ARMY has ujndergone in the last several years. We live in a town with lots of Military vets who might get a little intimidated when those memories are drudged up. I agree though that we would have to have several actors trade up for that because even if we are only open 2 hours that's a lot of nonstop yelling! We were thinking of maybe having a briefing room before our ailen crash site but don't want to give it away LOL.


----------

